# 32LG3000 parpadea en rojo al encender y se apaga la luz



## adriiboom (Jul 25, 2018)

Hola buenas, es un tanto raro lo que ha pasado con mi televisor 32LG3000 ya que, mientras estaba realizando la sintonización manual de nuevos canales, en CH 23 de la lista de la sintonización manual el televisor se quedó bloqueado, por lo que pasado unos 10 minutos en los que no volvía en sí decidí apagarlo pero para mi sorpresa no reaccionaba ni al botón de apagado del mando ni el del propio televisor, por lo que opté por quitarlo de la luz para así poder apagarlo.

El problema ha venido cuando he vuelto a conectarlo a la luz y el televisor parpadea unas 3 veces y luego se apaga, he probado a comprobar si hay algún componente quemado, pero parece estar todo en orden e incluso antes de que sucediera esto el televisor funcionaba a la perfección lo cual me hace dudar de un fallo en los componentes.

He buscado por este foro alguna posible respuesta pero no tengo materiales para comprobar si pasa la corriente.

¿Me podríais decir si os habéis encontrado con un caso como este y de si tiene solución?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 25, 2018)

Por lo poco que se te puedo decir que el parpadeo te indica un fallo y además el número de parpadeos te dice qué fallo es...
Vistazo a la Red y posiblemente encuentres la lista de fallos...
A mi suegra le pasó y fue cambio de fuente de alimentación del TV...
Mirando un poco he visto que podría ser de la, mainboard pero mejor que lo consultes en el manual y también puedes revisar a fondo y con lupa la alimentación para asegurarte que no tienes ninguna soldadura dañada o pista rota o fisurada que son averías muy _comunes_....


----------



## sergiot (Jul 25, 2018)

Por lo que comentás, pudo haberse corronpido el firmware, tendras que buscar en la pagina del fabricante si hay alguna manera de re instalarlo o en el manual de servicio de dicho tv.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 25, 2018)

En ese caso he leído algo de cómo hacerlo... 
 A ver si encuentro el enlace...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 25, 2018

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sour...FjAAegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw0HbOBdgP-ZeBOZtFSPq2XE


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

Mide si tienes los 5V del Stand-by , si lo tienes desconecta la main y puentea esos 5v con pwr-on  mediante una resistencia de 1k. Si aparecen todos los Voltajes , la fuente estaría bien.

Aqui tenés algo más : Consulta LG - 32LG3000

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDU3cOtjAX8

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rtt4sN-NKt8

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMGyqjlyqLY


----------



## adriiboom (Jul 25, 2018)

Muchas gracias por responder, el problema es que no dispongo de materiales para mirar los 5V y no encuentro la forma de instalar el firmware en la tv ya que esta no se enciende y no puedo realizar los pasos que se realiza en el video de LG para actualizar el firmware.

Al ocurrir esto buscando canales me extrañaría mucho que tuviera algún componente dañado y que he comprobado el estado de los componentes y no consigo ver ningún componente quemado, fisurado, ningún cable cortado ni nada sospechoso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

Podría ser un problema de fuente al desconectarlo de la luz , pero si no tienes un tester . . .


----------



## sergiot (Jul 26, 2018)

Ojala las cosas se repararan en forma visual, lamentablemente el 99% de los casos no es asi, sin instrumental es casi imposible una reparación de este tipo y aun con él tambien son muy complejas, sino esto termina en cambio de las placas directamente, como consejo, llevalo a reparar a un lugar donde dispongan de elementos y experiencia.


----------

